# Attaching vinyl Background?



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I have always just taped my vinyl backgrounds but I have heard a couple of people say that it is better to put a film of oil on the back of the tank and smooth out backing with a credit card.
Does the oil make much of a mess and is it messy if you decide to remove the background and do something else? Any other tips before I begin?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I used Sea-View for my background, smeared on the background then attached and smoothed it out with something flat.
I've heard that mineral oil will do the same job.
As far as messy, not very. I imagine the cleanup will be a pain. Incidentally, that's tomorrow when I move the tank and have a chance to paint the back. I'll let ya know how it goes.
It does look much better than it did with just tape at the ends.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

I just used common vegetable oil to do mine and it worked like a charm. I just laid it out on table and poured some oil on a rag and wiped the entire surface down covering it liberally but not dripping. Then just stick it to the back and used a credit card to get rid of unwanted bubbles. It turned out great but I did tape the edges in a couple spot just to be safe but so far so good. Hear its a little sticky after you remove it after a while but I plan on having it on there for a while so thats not a big deal to me.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

^^ I used vegetable oil on a background on one of my tanks. Recently, I changed the setup and wanted to change the color of the background. When I took it off, the oil was turning rancid and it really stunk. I agree it works well, but I'd avoid it. I now use the SeaView that GTZ mentioned and it works real well, so I'd stick with that.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The oil did not work for me. If I were going to try something else, it would be the SeaView.


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

I actually use water. It doesn't stick forever, but that gives me a chance to clean the back glass with my mag float, then hit the tank with a spray bottle and squeegee the background on again. It holds for a couple months with just plain water.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I went with the SeaView thing. Thanks for the suggestions. It was pretty easy and not messy - and it worked!
I had tried water once but it soon evaporated and left blotches.


----------



## Malawi Mac (Aug 20, 2004)

Another vote for the Sea View compound. I have almost all of my backgrounds affixed now with that stuff and they all look much better than they did before.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

I used double sided tape around the edges. It did not work great but it turned out OK.

On my new tank I actually used black fabric attached to the rim of the tank with Velcro. I like the fabric back ground, it is even and non-reflective (which is good for taking pictures).

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Yes, I have used black felt with success, but for a "picture" background, SeaView was the way for me.


----------

